# Netflix messed up after new update



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Netflix had been working perfectly the last few days. Today, after the new update, whenever I go to watch anything on Netflix, I get a bright red screen. I can navigate the menus and settings just fine, but when I press play on an episode, I get red screen with no sound. Doesn't matter what I choose to watch. Anybody else getting this? And this is a different issue from the "Netflix Hangs on Exit" thread that was posted previously.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

sangs said:


> Netflix had been working perfectly the last few days. Today, after the new update, whenever I go to watch anything on Netflix, I get a bright red screen. I can navigate the menus and settings just fine, but when I press play on an episode, I get red screen with no sound. Doesn't matter what I choose to watch. Anybody else getting this? And this is a different issue from the "Netflix Hangs on Exit" thread that was posted previously.


yup, just tried that, same here, so thats plex and netflix that broke for me so far...


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

Sangs said:
"*Netflix had been working perfectly the last few days. Today, after the new update, whenever I go to watch anything on Netflix, I get a bright red screen. I can navigate the menus and settings just fine, but when I press play on an episode, I get red screen with no sound. Doesn't matter what I choose to watch. Anybody else getting this? And this is a different issue from the "Netflix Hangs on Exit" thread that was posted previously.*"

Got that too! However, I determined that it is caused by a confused HDMI connection. Turn your TV off, then back on. Mine permanently reverted to normal immediately.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Nope, that didn't fix the problem for me. Still there. Wonderful.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I had the same issue after updating last night. Reseating the HDMI cable fixed it for me. Sorry it didn't work for you. 

Maybe try plugging in to a different input on your TV/Reciever.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

It's working now. I won't ask why, just glad it is.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

What I did.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534909

EDIT: Turns out my joy was premature.


----------



## SMDeasy (Jan 8, 2008)

I am also having the same issue with Netflix. It is fine on my mini and Premier. The bolt is on my main viewing TV though so this is a huge issue!


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I was having the same issue on a brand new Bolt, both on Netflix and Amazon. 

What fixed it for me was calling tech support. As soon as I got him on the line and then went to Amazon it worked fine! Sort of like when you take your car to the mechanic. 

FWIW, he suggested unplugging the HDMI cable as a possible fix, but since it started working I didn't try that.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

sangs said:


> Netflix had been working perfectly the last few days. Today, after the new update, whenever I go to watch anything on Netflix, I get a bright red screen. I can navigate the menus and settings just fine, but when I press play on an episode, I get red screen with no sound. Doesn't matter what I choose to watch. Anybody else getting this? And this is a different issue from the "Netflix Hangs on Exit" thread that was posted previously.


Exactly same behavior mine is doing. I fixed the hang on exit with instructions from Margaret but this is entirely different. I ran through her instructions for reloading Netflix again but it did not help.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I've disconnected and reconnected HDMI cables, even used a new HDMI cable and this annoying red screen continues to happen. For whatever reason though, when I turn off the TV and turn it back on, it clears up. And this ONLY happens with Netflix. PITA.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

We tried Netflix with no success last night as well. When we selected a show to play, it brought up the menu for that show and without any input from us, the red Netflix screen was displayed and then it went blank.


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

I had the same problem with Netflix and Amazon after the update. You could see the menus but once you selected a video it would play for a second and go to a red screen. When I set my bolt to auto detect my video connection to the TV 1080p. Netflix and Amazon started working again. If I try to reenable video 1080 P/24 pass through Netflix and Amazon fail again. So this might be another temporary fix until they send out an fix.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe read the relevant thread already started?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534909


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

avg99 said:


> I had the same problem with Netflix and Amazon after the update. You could see the menus but once you selected a video it would play for a second and go to a red screen. When I set my bolt to auto detect my video connection to the TV 1080p. Netflix and Amazon started working again. If I try to reenable video 1080 P/24 pass through Netflix and Amazon fail again. So this might be another temporary fix until they send out an fix.


Yes. What you describe is exactly what ive found. This is with amazon. Its the 1080p/24 thats broken this. You can kind of geting it working again if you turn off and then on either the tv or a AVR if its in the chain ... But its only a temporary fix and the issue comes back again.

Only if you deselect 1080p/24 entirely can you reliably stream again.

Ive found the hdmi handshaking not ideal on the bolt. It quite easy for it to get confused. The new update made it a magnitude worse.


----------



## tokenwiz (Dec 14, 2015)

My box is fundamentally broken - it randomly craps out when watching streaming content then needs a reboot to get it back going again - then it's red screens, reboots and other random crap for the next half an hour trying to get it going again. Meanwhile my scheduled programs are not recording. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tokenwiz said:


> My box is fundamentally broken - it randomly craps out when watching streaming content then needs a reboot to get it back going again - then it's red screens, reboots and other random crap for the next half an hour trying to get it going again. Meanwhile my scheduled programs are not recording. Disappointing to say the least.


My solution is to not use Netflix on the Bolt right now. Amazon has been fine but since you can't get Amazon 4K content on the Bolt, there is no need for me to use that either. Fortunately I can get 4K from Amazon and Netflix on a Roku4, FireTV, and my Sony TV apps. So for now I just gave up using those on the Bolt.


----------



## ShadeMtnArmory (Dec 14, 2015)

Same here. Netflix and red screen with no sound. It was working fine up until about a week ago.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

We had one black screen lockup when exiting Netflix, but other than that it has continued to work for us. I wonder if it is hardware specific. Maybe the soundbar that is passing the HDMI through is what makes it work for me?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> My solution is to not use Netflix on the Bolt right now.


That's not really a solution aaron. The whole "one box for everything" approach that TiVo advertises takes a bit of hit when one of the most basic functions doesn't, you know, function. Not like this was a $69 Amazon FireTV stick.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

rpiotro said:


> Maybe read the relevant thread already started?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534909


Thanks for your extremely helpful input.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sangs said:


> That's not really a solution aaron. The whole "one box for everything" approach that TiVo advertises takes a bit of hit when one of the most basic functions doesn't, you know, function. Not like this was a $69 Amazon FireTV stick.


Unfortunately that is the only solution for me until it's fixed. I tried Netflix again on the Bolt last night and the Bolt rebooted. There is no point in me using Netflix on the Bolt if it's going to reboot the box. The first few days with my UHD TV and the Bolt, Netflix was fine and would play the 2160P encodes. But since then, Netflix on the bolt has been crap.


----------

